# wher is expected support?



## SONCEHALL (Mar 29, 2002)

I was diagnosed wit colitis a year ago. The Dr.gave me Predisone for a while and asecol to maintain my gut. I seemed OK for a while but began to go the wrong way. When I would call the Dr. he would get right back to me with a suggestion "like don't eat lettice or fresh fruit." I did not get better. went to see another DR. and when I call him with a question He got upset because he thought i was questioning his skills. He said I should go to the IBS support site on the internet and find your answers and learn about the condition. It's a wonerful site and I am staring to learn something about IBS. But I thought that The Dr. would be the first place a person would turn to. I feel dumb for calling him.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

soncehall -Run, don't walk, away from both of those doctors! The support and information available on the internet at this site and others is very good, but you need to have a physician that not only understands IBS, but is sympathetic to your issues and is involved in your treatment, whatever you decide works for you.IBS is a condition that changes through the years and the symptoms/treatments you need will also change. I have had IBS for 25 years and finally have found a doctor that knows something about IBS and is willing to listen and work with me. I hope you find the same.This site and others are a great way to get information and knowledge and is an invaluable tool. However, you need a good physician too. There are referral sites or ask on the different bbs is anyone knows of a good doc in your area.Good luck.loon


----------

